# Help training weave entries



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Ok, how is this done? I looked at several books tonight and none addressed this very well. Still trying "do it yourself" agility here.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

This article by Mary Ellen Barry: http://www.kineticdog.com/Files/2 x 2 PDF.pdf shows all the entries "around the clock" in diagrams. It was written as an alternative 2x2 method, but I think it can give you a good idea of how to start. If you didn't initially train 2x2s you could start with 2-3 poles to teach the entries and work from step 3 in the article. I started in pretty close so that there was no failure and have slowly increased the distance I am sending to the weaves.


----------



## dog27 (Apr 8, 2007)

The weave poles are the only obstacle that I felt the need to train on my own outside of classes. I got a good set of channel weaves and over 2-3 weeks gradually progressed from an open channel to inline poles. The weave entry training comes naturally with this approach, but you need lots of repetitions from different approach angles.

Benny is #6 in Weavers (and Tunnelers) on the top 10 list of GSDs in NADAC.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree the weavepoles are a must if you want to continue in agility.

When I am just practicing entries, I remove ALL the poles on the set except the first 3. That way I am only practicing the entries and can quickly adjust to fix them or reward with the toy when they are correct. 

The idea of using a 'clock' type position to work your way all the way around the poles is good. I also use a clicker. Initially (if the dog is learning) I kind of lure but QUICKLY want the dog to start offering (I stand REALLY close to the poles too initially so kind of being a barricade so the dog goes around and makes the entry.

At the earliest stages I want my dog to think about the entries and what's going on, so I click and then treat ON THE GROUND, about a inch from the weavepole base. Trying to prevent too much handler focus. 

Once the dog is getting the entries though, I can rapidly click and roll the toy out and away as the dog successfully completes around the 3rd pole. This also helps get rid of the handler focus to keep the dog's attention to the task at hand.


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

I highly recommend 2x2 weaving method. I had much more success with it than the channel weave poles. (Every dog is different though...)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dlilly said:


> I highly recommend 2x2 weaving method. I had much more success with it than the channel weave poles. (Every dog is different though...)


I've heard raves about the 2X2 method but think you really need to get the DVD's too so progress properly with the training.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

SmartFlix, the Web's Biggest How-To DVD Rental Store

You can rent the SG 2X2 video at SmartFlix... search on agility titles... and go to her blog and read all the help there Susan Garrett Agility Training 

For me 2x2 makes the most sense of all I tried but I did need to watch the video more than once and read all the advice


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

All good info, but this is kind of an old thread, Dlilly. FWIW, I've been using 2x2 and doing quite well with it.


----------

